

BitTorrent Starts Cyberlocker/BitTorrent Hybrid, Without Limits - conductor
https://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-starts-cloud-supported-file-sharing-service-without-limits-130215/

======
wmf
Sounds like the original version of Wuala.

